# Newly Graduated Coder- CPC Pending- Looking for Work in South Jordan Area- Utah



## km9920 (May 12, 2008)

Hi I am looking for a Coder position- Cpc Pending. Recently Graduated a Diploma Program in April,08. Looking for a position in the South Jordan, West Jordan, Riverton Herriman, UTAH area. If Interested, Pls contact and i will send resume, thank you for looking and considering. 
km9920@comcast.net


----------

